# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë shqiptarë >  Hafiz  Ali Korça

## PrInCiPiEl

Hafiz * Ali Korça*
*Vajtimet e Atdheut*
_(Kushtuar bombardimit të Drenicës nga Serbët në Qershor 1924)_


Më s'tu nda zjarri, më s't'u nda flaka
Më s't'u nda vrasja, ndjekja,shuplaka,
Më s't'u nda therja, mbytja grabitja,
Më s't'u nda shtypja, vojtja, drobitja.

Gra, burra, foshnja për ditë vriten,
Nga vendi vet zhveshur po qiten;
Digjen katundet e përvëlohen,
Ah, shpirti më këputet, prej kujt s'ndalohën.
U germadhove, u copëtove,
Krejt u trondite krejt u shkretove.

*Qani, vëllezër, Kosovën, qani!
   Për gjëmëzezën ca ditë zi mbani!*

Qytetërimi ku asht vallë?
Përse Europa nuk i sheh hallë?
Si s'po dëgjohet topi i shkretë?
Si s'shihet flaka qi del mbi retë?
Si nuk dëgjohet rënkimi i shpirtit?
Pse s'këshillohet kombi gjakpirës?
Në botë, thua, s'ngeli bamirës.
Qysh u shurdhua bota e terë?
S'shohin barbari gjer sot ç'ka berë

*Qani, vëllezër, Kosovën, qani!
   Për gjëmëzezën ca ditë zi mbani!*

Me top u shuan vëllezërit tanë,
Malet dhe fushat ndër gjak i lanë.
I vranë, i shuan, i handakosën.
Në vend të tyre tjetër vëndosën.
Sa pasuri që patën ua perlanë.
S'di me ç'të drejtë dreqvet ia dhanë!
Më digjet shpirti, kam shum frikë,
Se do t'i sosje kjo politikë,
Fill shqiptari nuk do te lenë?
Fatzijtë e gjorë ku do te vejnë?

*Qani, vëllezër, Kosovën, qani!
   Për gjëmëzezën ca ditë zi mbani!*

Në ketë shekull kjo politikë
Mrekulli, quhet e them pa frikë,
Kjo politikë racëmbaruese
Për ditë grin pleq, trima, nuse
Kjo politkë lugate shtrigë
Dhelpër dinake, kuçedër e ligë
Faroj vëllezër me qindra mijë
I madh i Vogël duhet ta dijë
Fol, o moj botë e qytetërimit
Përse po shkulet kjo racë e trimit.

*Qani, vëllezër, Kosovën, qani!
   Për gjëmëzezën ca ditë zi mbani!*


 Kosovë e bukur, oj shpresa jonë
Bujare, trime, ke qenë si i thonë
Sot të zu halli, në zgjedhë ngele,
Kurban po bëhesh për ditë si dele.
Kurban po bëhesh ditë bajrami,
Në Ballkan therret veç shqiptari.
Kështu pse s'duket Xhebraili?
Të të shpëtonte nga thojntë e mprehtë
Të të shpëtonte nga zjarri i nxehtë
Ty moj Kosovë, e madhe shpresë
Se ndaj ty ruhet edhe sot besa,
M'i madhi krahu i Shqiperise!
M'e madhja çerdhe e Trimërisë!

*Qani, vëllezër, Kosovën, qani!
   Për gjëmëzezën ca ditë zi mbani!*

 Pjesa më e madhe e Shqipërisë
Iu dha Serbit e Greqisë
Vetëm i ardhi keq Perëndisë
Për atë gjakun e foshnjërisë,
Dua t'i lutem pak qeverisë
Të marrë masat e ligjësisë:
T'i lutet Frances dhe Anglisë
T'i pritet hovi pake Serbisë
Dhe për Çamërit, fqinjë te Greqisë.

*Qani Kosoven dhe Çamerinë
   Për gjëmëzezet zgjatëni zinë!*

Nip i Pellazgut, o komb i vjetër!
Nga ti m'i i vjetër nuk ndodhet tjetër,
Dyzet ke patur milione frymë
Te pakoi koha, te çkriu si brymë.
Le Arijanen, Durrës u mbështete,
Nga fati i shkrete si nje grusht mbete.
Edhe këtuze shprehje nuk gjete.
Mento ku ishe, ku je , ku vete,
Tashti pa krahe ke mbetur fare
Për një te vjetër komb, turp e marre

*Qani Kosoven dhe Çamerinë
   Se i këmbejnë si bagëtinë!*

Ka vdekur fare civilizimi;
Sot veç një lustër ka Perëndim.
Iku mëshira erdhi rrënimi!
Po del mbi qiejt nga do rënkimi,
Në fund te tokës hyfte gëzimi!
Kur po shfaroset një komb ma trimi,
Kurse ka vdekur krejt njerëzimi,
Kurse nuk paska babë a vëlla jetimi,
Fare mos qoftë shtypi dhe shkrimi!

*Qani Kosoven dhe Çamerinë
   Për gjëmëzezet zgjatëni zinë!*

Mos i ndaj lotet, qaj Vardar plaku!
Nat'e ditë ecën të lahet gjaku
Gjaku i shenjtë që derdh barbari,
Me te ushqehet sot çdo fill bari,
O shale i shkretë, qysh duron valle?
Pse nuk po shkrihesh, qysh je i gjallë?
Shembuni male, mbetët te shkretë!
Shembuni bashkë me gjithë tepetë!
Kur komb bujari për ditë po shuhet,
Ty, moj Kosovë, jeta ç'të duhet?
Kur dhe Evropa s'po ta sheh hallin
Për ditë ju therin, ju marrin mallin
Për ditë ju derdhet gjaku
Shpresa ka mbetur vetem te Hakku.

*Qani, vëllezër, Kosovën, qani!
   Për gjëmëzezën ca ditë zi mbani!*

*Tiranë , Gusht 1924*

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

Hafiz *Ali Korça*

Pjesë nga  Rubaijjati (Katrorët) e *Umer Khajamit* 
_- Përkthyer nga_ : Hafiz *Ali Korça*


Sir-rezet e ezelit un` e ti s`I di
Këto shkronja gjëzash s` I njoh un`as ti
Prapa perdes folmë, ç`folmë që të dy.
Kur të ngrihet perdja ngelim në habi!



Ata që përfshtullën vertutat pa anë
Në mbledhje vertutash qiri shokësh janë
Nga kjo nat` e errët s` duallën në rrugë
Nga një preçart folën dhe në gjumë ranë.



Me pahir më pruri sefte në trup mua
Veç habitjes tjatër nga jeta s`mu shtua
Ikmë me përdhunë s`dimë ç`ish qëllimi
Ardhmë ndejmë ikmë ç`ish s`u kupëtua.



Kot më kot ca njerëz kapmë madhështinë
Disa për sy-zezat për qoshqet u ngrinë
Kur të ngrihen perdet do të kupëtohet
Se sa larg prej lagjes tënde do të rinë.



Ca po vrasin mëndjen për fe për doktrinë
Disa të habitur sakt`dyshim gjë s`dinë
Njiherësh tellalli del nga ushja thotë
S`ësht`o të pa ditçim çthot aju dhe tinë.



Blerore, zallishtja mjaft kemi shëtitur
Për dëfrim ndër qarqet krejt jemi vërtitur
Njeri nga kjo udhë s`dëgjuam të vijë 
Të këthehet prapë aty ku-shtë ngritur.



Kush e gatoi kupën dhe e pat përzjerë?
Qysh kudzon I piri ta pasjë në terë
Sa krerë sa pulpa sa duar të njoma
Ç`dashuri I çpiku ç`mëri I ka thyerë?



Zemra ç`ëshë gjallja po ta kupëtonte 
të pshehtat e Zotit kur vdes I zbulonte
nesër që s`ndjen fare ç`do të marrç vesh vallë
kurse je ndër vete s`kupëton gjë sonte.



Nga ardhja, nga ikja jonë ç`dobi vallë
Prej majit të shpresës ç`ish indi sa gjallë?
Ndënë rreth të rrotës sa shpirtra të pastër
Digjen bahen pluhur tymi ku ka dalë?



Kur filloj të sillet ku tasi I artë
Kur do gërmadhohet ky themel I lartë
Me peshën e mendjes s`kupëtohet kurrë
As që nuk peshohet me peshën e qartë



Faqe trëndafilen as kush s`e ka pjekur
Me koçkorë koha zemrën pa I a djegur
Gjer u ça kërhëni shihe një qind degë
Bukuroshes dora flokët s`I a ka prekur.



Ata që përpiqen vrasin mendjen janë
Qoftë lark si ca që më kot mjelin kanë
Petkë mos-kuptimi të vishnin më mirë
Se sot mëndjet vleftë sa një fill gjth s`kanë.



Shkoj reja dhe bimën rish e lau me lot
Pa verë renk-gjyli nuk jetohet dot
Për ne vënt-dëfrimi kjo bim`ësht sot
Për ta vënt-dëfrimi bima jonë mot?



Stamnën-çini mbrëmë, mbi gurt e kam thyer
Isha dehur bëra gjë të papëlqyer
Samna si ty isha, më tha por dhe tinë
Si mua do bëhesh a mëndje-gënjyer!



Krejt shokët për kokë në dorë s`na ngelnë
Në këmbët e vekjes një nga një u shkelnë
Në mbledhët të jetës një lloj verë pinë
Dy tre vollt më parë u dehn`e s`u ndanë.



Para meje teje, kisht dit` e natë
Për pun`është sjellë rrot e qjellit gjatë
Hap sytë ngadalë të shkelç përmi tokët
Bebe-syri vajzash është pluhur`I thatë.



Në ç`do fushë q`është një lulishtë bërë
Ato me gjak mbreti jan`ushqyer tërë
Ç`do gjeth manushaqesh që mbleron nga toka
Nishan-faqesh janë prej gocash me sërë!



Ç`do bimë që buzë lumit ka bleruar
Ka mbirë nga buz`e një vetij`ëngjëlluar
Mos shkel mbi ç`do bimë me çnder se ka mbirë
Nga pluhuri I një faqe lales të uruar.



Brenda në trekt dije një poçar kam parë
Ndër shqelmë një copë balt`e kishte marë
Balta po I thoshte me gjuhën e vetë
Si ti kam qën`unë mos më merr pra zvarë.



Poçarët kur dorën gjith në balt`e mbajnë 
Mëndjen e mentimin duhet mos ia ndajnë
Shqelmin edhe grushti, gjer kur do t`I a venë
Baltë-trupash eshtë, ç`pandehin ku janë?

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

Hafiz* Ali Korça*

*" Shih pra nuk mbetën fare ndërtesa
Ndër këmbë' u muar e shenjta besa,
Xhami e kish s'lan' i rrënuan, 
E kësi punësh djajt i shënuan, 
Priftërinjt e hoxhët si kec i grinë, 
Inteligjentët në dhet i shtrinë. "*



*"Bolshevizma çkatërimi i njerëzimit"* , 1925

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

Hafiz* Ali Korça :*

* Nuk duhet të mbushim gjuhen tone engjullore me gjemba e me ferra se nuk i qërojmë dote më vonë.*

----------


## Brari

Principiel !


Pergezimet e mija per Shkrimet e bukura qe sjell ketu.

Hafiz Ali Korca ishte nje nga njerzit me te ditur qe kishte Shqiperia shekullin e kaluar.
Vitet e fundit te pleqerise me sa di une Ai i kaloi ne Kavaje e ndonse nuk shihej me sy te mire nga regjimi  Ai me fjalen e mencur e karakterin e larte  fitoi respektin e madh te jo vetem besimtareve  muslimane  por te te gjitheve..

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

Hafiz *Ali Korça :*
*
"...fqinjet tona nga ana e arsimit kanë arrirë shkallën më të lartë, na për fat të keq kemi mbetur si populli i Afrikës së mesme".* 


*Kongresi i Dibrës* , mbajtur më *1909*.

*  Fjalët e Hafiz *Ali Korçës* ishin në kuadër të kërkesës së tijë për hapjen e shkollave shqipe .

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

Hafiz *Ali Korça :*

*
* Pasurinë mund ta vjedhin, por diturinë jo !

** Ai që ta ruan të fshehtën të do me shpirt ! 

*

----------


## Kryeplaku

Shume te bukura!

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

Hafiz *Ali Korça*

*Muslimanizma dhe nasjonalizma*


 I math pejngamberi nur (drit) i gjithësisë unë jam areb (arab) thosh faqe njerzisë.

 Nder të math e njihte kombësin e vet. Që këtë e thotë dhe Kur`ani vetë. Nasjonalist them pejngaberët ishin se librat në gjuhët e veta i kishin.

*Edhe Ebu-Beqri kombin e lëvdonte, fenë mëmëdhenë, të dyja i donte.*

 ç`tha Omer-Faruku në hytbe një ditë, kur i jepte bindje popullit dhe dritë. Përgëzonem unë tha me kombësin, na e faltë Zoti atdhen arabinë.

*Gjithë sahabet ishin fetar të sakët. Sicili prej syresh atdhetar m`i flakët.*


***  Revista :  Zani i Naltë, Tiranë, _Muslimanizma dhe nasijonalizma_, Nr 4, janar, 1924




_Shënim_*:*
Hafiz *Ali Korça* (1874-1957)
Lindi në Korçë, më 1874 dhe vdiq në Kavajë , më 1957.
- Mësues në _Mësonjëtoren e Parë Shqipe të Korçës_
- Pjesëmarrës në _Kongresin e Dibrës_
- _Këshilltar dhe Drejtor i Përgjithshëm_ në Qeverinë e përkohshme të Vlorës të kryesuar nga Ismalil Qemali(1914)
- Pjesëmarrës në _Komisia Letrare Shqipe në Shkodër(1916-1918)_
- Drejtor i Arsimit për Durrësin, Elbasanin, Dibrën, Matin dhe Pogradecin(1916)
- *etj.*

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

" Për nji shpirt të madh profetik fluturimi i tij në hapësirë
 s' është gjë e pamundur, sepse ata zhvishen prej gjendjes njerëzore dhe shpirtërisht dhe engjullisht fluturojnë më shpjet se vetëtima. Pa përjashtim gjithë profetënt kështu janë "

Hafiz *Ali Korça*
*"Mevludi"*, _botim V, Tiranë, 1940, fq. 2_

----------


## EXODUS

Si me poshte, vijojne me gjeresisht, puna e palodhshme dhe perpjekjet e pa shtershme te Hafizit, qe ndeshen ne "perndjekjen e parreshtur" te pushtuesve dhe kurthet e tradhetareve te perbetuar te asaj kohe, te cilet ishin kunder cdo lloj "individi" veprimataria patriotike dhe emancipuese e te cilit, paraqiste rrezik te pashmangshem per "planet multidimensionalo-roberuese", per nenshtrimin dhe shfrytezimin e shqiptareve dhe Shqiperise.

Meritat per permbledhjen (si me poshte) e veprimtarise atdhetare dhe kulturore te Hafizit i shkojne historianit ---> *Ibrahim D Hoxha*

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Hafiz Ali Korça 

Veprimtaria e tij në lëmin e atdhetarisë dhe arsim-kulturës shqiptare* 

Hafiz Ali Korça (Ali Iljaz efendi Kadiu), lindi në Korçë më 1873. Mësimet fillore dhe të mesme i mori në Korçë, përkatësisht në shkollën iptidaije dhe atë idadije. Studimet e larta i kreu në universitetin e Stambollit. Në lëvizjen kombëtare hyri që më 1889, kur zuri të jepte mësime falas në shkollën shqipe të djemve në Korçë dhe pas një viti edhe në idadijen e Korçës. Veprimtarinë kombëtare dhe dijet i ndërthuri në një të vetme. Në maj 1894 u dërgua në Bullgari, ku u takua me atdhetarët që asokohe vepronin atje: Dhimitër Mole e Kristo Luarasi, Shahin Kolonja dhe Jusuf Turabi Kërçova. Kur po kthehej në Stamboll, policia që e ndiqte vazhdimisht, gjatë kontrollit që i bëri në Siqerxhi, i gjeti librat: Qerbelaja e Skënderbeu, si edhe disa fletore të ndaluara. Për këtë e mbyllën në burgun Beshiktash dhe më pas e mërguan në qytetin Sinop. Këtë ndodhi, fletorja Sabah e 30 majit 1894 e bënte të ditur me këto fjalë: Po merret vesh se Hafiz Ali Korça, kur po dilte prej trenit që vinte nga Bullgaria në Stamboll, në Siqerxhi, me qenë se i gjetën përsipër shumë fletore e libra shqip, në atë ças u kap dhe u mërgua në Sinop. Dajës së vet, Abdurrahman Pashait, me ndikim të madh në Oborrin e Sulltanit, iu desh të ndërhynte deri tek Sulltani, që Hafiz Ali Korça të mos dergjej në qelitë e Sinopit.

Cilësitë e tij të vyera e vunë në krye të çetës devollite që në vitin e parë të Shekullit XX. Patriotizmin dhe burrërinë e tij e pasqyron më së miri parrulla që mban në dorë i ndodhur ndërmjet bashkëluftëtarëve, ku me gërma të mëdha shkruhet: SHQIPËRI A VDEKJE.

Puna e Hafiz Ali Korçës dhe e bashkëpunëtorëve të tij, u ndërpre sërish me goditjen që iu dha shkollës shqipe dhe mësuesve të saj nga pushtetarët në bashkëpunim me organet kishtare të Korçës. Fletorja osmane Aksham me dt.09 (23).07.1903, me atë rast shkruante: Sikush e din që Korça është çerdhja e latinxhinjve.[1] Atje ndodhet një grup shumë veprues, i cili prej një kohe të gjatë po merret me propoganda; mundohen për të ringjallur vetqeverimin kombëtar. Tani, për ti derdhur ujë squfuri në rrënjët e tij, shkolla shqipe po mbyllet dhe kryetarët e kësaj lëvizje atdhetare që ishin nga treva të ndryshme të Shqipërisë, u internuan: Hafiz Aliu në Spartë të Konjës, Orhan Beu[2] në Marash, Emin Malka në Urfë, Hysejn Qani Ballanca në Tokat, Sulejman Ohri në Nikdë dhe Thimi Mihal Marko në Manastir. Drejtori i shkollës, Nuçi Naçi dhe i vëllai, Loni, u mbyllën në burgun e Manastirit, ndërsa Agjah Korça e Hafëz Shevkiu, në burgun e Korçës[3]

Pa u ndalur para pengesave të herëpashershme, Hafiz Ali Korça, duke qëndruar gjithnjë në pararojë të atdhetarëve korçarë, u gjend para ngjarjeve të mëdha që ndezën kryengrijen dhe mundësuan shpalljen e kushtetutës së dytë osmane. Duke bërë fjalë për ato ngjarje, Hafiz Ali Korça, vëren se shtytjen kryesore atyre ua dha shqetësimi që shkaktuan vendimet e Carit Rus dhe Perandorit  Austro-Hungarez, gjatë takimit të tyre në Reval të Austrisë (1903). Sipas atyre vendimeve, Sulltanati Osman, fshihej nga harta e botës dhe së toku me të, vetvetiu edhe Shqipëria, si pjesë përbërëse 

e tij. Ata që mendonin të ardhmen-shënon Hafiz Ali Korça-derthnin lot gjaku e iu dridhej buza kur kujtonin copëtimin e paracaktuar. Më tej ai vijon: Atdhetarët e çmueshëm, duke vënë vdekjen në syt, themeluan shoqërinë e fshehtë Ittihat ve Terekki (Bashkim e Përparim) më 1908 në Manastir. 

            Hafiz Ali Korça, ishte ndër pjesëtarët më të zjarrtë të kësaj shoqërie. Pak ditë më pas një grup ushtarakësh të garnizonit të Manastirit me mirallaj (kolonel) Niazi Fehmi Resnjën në krye, dolën maleve të Mokrës e të Ohrit dhe shpallën kryengritjen. Si Niaziu edhe i vëllai i tij, Osmani, kishin qenë nxënës të Hafiz Aliut në idadijen e Korçës. Për të shpejtuar e fuqizuar veprimet kryengritëse, nga Manastiri në Korçë, arriti bimbash (major) Remziu me taborin e avxhive (ndjekësve), gjoja për të ndjekur Niazinë me shokë. Ndërkaq, boshnjaku Shemsi Pasha me dy-tre taborë, u bë gati që të derdhej në Ohër, Starovë, Korçë e qendra të tjera të kryengritësve, dhe ti shkatërronte ato, pastaj të godiste e të shpartallonte kryengritësit e prirë nga Niaziu. Mirëpo, më 22.07.1908. , kur po hynte në karrocë, për tu nisur në buzë të lumit Drahor, u vra nga ysteimen (toger) Hatifi prej Çanakalasë. Të nesërmen, kur në Korçë u njoftua shpallja e kushtetutës, fjalimin e parë e mbajti Hafiz Ali Korça. Në ngjarjet që rrodhën më pas, ai ishte përherë ndërmjet prijësve kryesorë, gjë që bëri të zgjidhej qysh në fillim edhe deputet në mexhlisin e II-të osman, e që ai me zemërgjerësinë që e dallonte, mandatin e deputetit, ia fali Shahin Kolonjës.

            Hafiz Ali Korça, ishte një nga përfaqësuesit e Korçës në Kongresin e Manastirit, i cili i zhvilloi punimet ndërmjet datës 10-23 nëntor 1908. Pa e lënë pas dore mësimdhënien në idadije-meqë tanimë shkolla shqipe e djemve ishte mbyllur- nëpërmjet fletores Korça dhe të disa fletoreve osmanisht, që shpesh përkrahnin abecenë shqipe me gërma latine, iu përvesh një pune të dendur e të dobishme. Ai shkruante edhe në osmanisht që Korça botonte herë pas here; ato ishin aq të thekura sa edhe shkrimet shqip. Mjaft të goditura si nga pikëpamja artistike, ashtu edhe nga pikëpamja politike, ishin vjershat që botonte në Korça në mbrojtje të abecesë dhe të çështjes kombëtare në tërësi. Ndër to mjafton të përmendet shkrimi që ai, me emrin Hafiz Ali Shqiptari, e botoi në Korça nr.2, me datë 24.12.1908 (06.01.1909), dhe shkrimi e vjersha e botuar në po atë gazetë me nr.5. Në të parin, pasi tregon se gjëja më parësore për shqiptarin dhe shqiptarët ishte shkollimi, ngulmonte që ai të bëhej doemos në gjuhën amtare. *Njeriu vetëm me gjuhë të tij mund të vejë përpara...me gjuhë të huaja kjo smund të bëhet kurrë.*  Me atë rast, ai përmendte edhe mënyrat se si duhej vepruar që të arrihej një gjë e tillë; vërente edhe se burimet e mirëqenies dhe të mbrojtjes si njerëz e si komb, ishin zejet e ndryshme. *Po smësuam mjeshtërira, po sditëm si bëhet baruti, si bëhet pushka, si bëhet topi mi qëruar e mi shpejtë që ta hedhin plumbin e gjylen më larg se prej armëve të armiqve, si bëhet anija e zjarrtë e luftës, me se do të mbrojmë mëmëdhenë?.* Dhe tërë ato mjeshtëri smund të përvetësoheshin pa qenë të ditur. *Po të dish-vërente ai - bën edhe armët më të mira se ato të armiqve, e kështu mbron mëmëdhenë e veten. Padituria e masës sonë kombëtare-sipas tij-ishte shkaku kryesor që fqinjët në vitet 1878-1881 vendin tonëe qethën në të gjitha anët: Greqia, Nartën e krahinën e saj; Serbia, Nishin, Vranjën e Pirotin me qindra mijë shqiptarë; Mali i Zi, Ulqinin, Shpuzën, Podgoricën, Nikshiqin e Kollashinin*. Pasi përmendte këto, u bënte thirrje shqiptarëve ti përvisheshin punës për të mësuar dijet në gjuhën amtare, duke dhënë edhe këtë gjykim: *Them me zemër të djegur: Në u përpjekçin kështu, atëherë mundemi të themi se rrojmë dhe kemi për të rrojtur të përparuar e të mbrothçim*. Më në fund ai theksonte se gjëja më e keqe për njeriun ishte jetesa me nëpunësi shtetërore.[4]


Vijon...

----------


## [xeni]

Teme shume e bukur. Hafiz Ali Korça eshte nje nder figurat me te ndritura qe ka pase kombi yne shekullin e kaluar. Jeta e tij eshte shembull per te gjithe shqiptaret. Sidomos per disa qe jane helmuar nga propaganda komuniste...

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

Hafiz *Ali Korça*


* Ndërtimi i Kabesë pastë nder për jetë  *

Pas tufanit vjetë shkuan, at e bir prap u bashkuan. 
Si e mësoj Xhebraili, i ndihmoj bir Ismaili. 
Vërë balt'e ngarko gurë, ia bënë Kabesë murë. 
Gurn'e zi pruri djali, duk'e ngarkuar nga mali. 
E ngriti e vu i ati, atje nevojë ku pati. 
I treti ish ky ndërtimi, që ka bërë Ibrahimi.
Halil i Zotit mbarë, Halilu, Rrahman ka varrë. 
Brisku, misuaku, sunneti, nga Ibrahimi na mbeti. 
Dhe ca zakone të tjetra, të pëlqyera, të vlera, 
prej atij mbetur na kanë, sunnet ishin, sunnet janë. 
Zemërbardh i madh ka qënë, sikujt do buk i ka dhënë. 
Shtëpi e tij s'kish derë, hynin, delnin, dimër, verë. 
Ibrahimi tërë gjënë, për shpirt vakf e ka lënë. 
Dhe sot vakfet e tij janë, ndritin Halilu-Rrahmanë.*Shënim:* Hafiz *Ali Korça* (1874-1957)
Lindi në *Korçë*, më 1874 dhe ndërroi jetë në *Kavajë* , më 1957.
- Mësues në *Mësonjëtoren e Parë Shqipe të Korçës*
- Pjesëmarrës në *Kongresin e Dibrës*
- *Këshilltar dhe Drejtor i Përgjithshëm* në Qeverinë e përkohshme të Vlorës të kryesuar nga Ismalil Qemali(1914)
- Pjesëmarrës në *Komisia Letrare Shqipe në Shkodër(1916-1918)*
- *Drejtor i Arsimit *   për Durrësin, Elbasanin, Dibrën, Matin dhe Pogradecin(1916)
- *etj.*

----------


## Zana e malit

*Hafëz Ali Korça*  , klerik musliman dhe mësues i gjuhës shqipe, shprehej lidhur me Atë Fishtën : _ ... Me këmbënguljen e tij gjuha jonë e lashtë gjeti sintetizim të shkruar  Nuk kam si t'a harroj me sa dashuri më përqafoi dhe më përgëzoi, (kur qemë takuar shumë vite më vonë me Fishtën), që në demonstratën e madhe të Korçës më 1910 kundër shkruarjes së gjuhës shqipe me shkronja arabe, unë bekova shkronjat latine të abecesë shqipe të Kongresit Manastirit dhe thashë edhe një lutje për to  _   


Shkeputur nga nje faqe elektronike!

                      ZeM

Ne reshtat e mesiperm, dashuria per SHQIPEN dhe gjithçka qe ka te beje me SHQIPEN shihet ne zemren dhe vepren e ketij njeriu te madh -Hafiz Ali Korca!

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

Hafiz *Ali Korça*  ( _1874-1957_ )




'Inna lillahi wa inna ilayhi rajiun !'(Kur'an)
'Ne jemi të All-llahut dhe ne vetëm te Ai kthehemi!'

----------


## INDRITI

Hafiz Ali korca ishte nje patriot i shquar qe punoi dhe dha goxha ndihmese per ceshtjen shqipetare, po ashtu ai ishte edhe nje klerik i mire fetar.
Por sipas sistemit te dikureshem nuk mund te ishe edhe klerik fetar edhe njeri i nderuar, ndaj Hafizi u godit nga sistemi komunist per bindjet e tij.
Po ju sjell nje strofe nga kryevepra e tij:

Per Shqiperine u perpoqa
sa flijova jeten time
nuk tregohet se sa hoqa
se shteti mi njihte krime.
*"Hafiz Ali Korca*_ ne kryevepren e tij 7 enderrat e shqiperise_

----------


## EDUARDI

*HAFIZ ALI KORÇA
HOXHA I PËRNDJEKUR*  




Midis hoxhallarëve të përdjekur nga pushtuesit, nga fanatikët dhe komunizmi për idetë, pikëpamjet dhe veprimtarinë e tyre është dhe Hafiz Ali Korça i rritur në një mjedis patriotik, fetar e kulturor Korçar të pastër, ai u brumos me bindje dhe parime bazë, që e ngriten lart emrin e tij. Për këto ai, në vitin 1893, kur ishte në moshën 20 vjeçare, u internua në Sinop, sepse ndërsa udhëtonte me trenin Sofije-Stamboll, iu kapen librat shqip, atëherë të ndaluar. Më 1900, u internua në Anadoll, për aktivitetin në mësonjëtoren e Korçës. Pas Kongresit të Dibrës ia shkatërruan shtëpinë. Më pas, Kabineti i Telat Pashës e dënoi me vdekje, por me ndërhyrje u fal. Më 1924 u përjashtua nga Këshilli i Lartë i Sheriatit. Më 1925 botoi në Tiranë pamfletin  Bolshevizma e çkatërrimi i njerëzimit .
Hafiz Ali Korça zhvilloi një veprimtari ntensive në disa drejtime dhe kryesisht në fushën e kulturës, të fesë dhe të publicistikës. Ai ka shkruar një varg veprash origjinale në prozë e poezi fetare dhe laike. Ndër to shquhen :  Mevludi  ( 1900 ),  303 fjalë të Imam Aliut  ( Botuar në Korçë më 1910 ),  Historia e shenjtë dhe të katër halifetë  ( Botuar në Tiranë më 1931, fq. 288 ),  Jusufi me Zelihanë  ( Botuar në Elbasan më 1923 ),  Gjylistani , përkthim nga Saadiu, ( 1918,  Shtatë Ëndërrat e Shqipërisë , poezi, ( Botuar në Tiranë më 1944 ),  Tefsiri i Kuranit , ( mbetur dorëshkrim, me një vëllim prej 2000 faqesh, R.Z. ) punuar gjatë viteve 1920-1924,  Rubaijjati Khajjam  ( Hajjam, përkthim nga O. Kajami, 1930- Ribotim 1942 në Tiranë ).
Një rëndësi të veçantë kanë gjithashtu edhe tekstet shkollore si :  Abetare shqip  ( 1910 ),  Fe Rrëfënjësi morali  ( 1914 ),  Gramatika, Syntaksa shqip-arabisht edhe fjalime  ( 1916 ). Hafiz Ali Korça ka lënë edhe një numër të konsiderueshëm dorëshkrimesh e përkthimesh.
Hafiz Ali Korça, duke përkthyer kryeveprat si  Gjylistani ,  Rubairat  si dhe  Jusufi me Zelihane , i bëri të flasin shqip poetët e mëdhenj si Saadiun, O. Kajamin etj.
Hafiz Ali Korça qe ndër mësuesit e parë të mësonjëtores së parë shqipe në Korçë dhe bashkëpunoi ngushtë me Pandeli Sotirin, drejtorin e mësonjëtores së parë shqipe të Korçës. Aty dha pa pagesë edukatë islame. Pas shpalljes së Pavarësisë, iu ngarkuan detyra të rëndësishme. Qe këshilltar i Ministrisë së Arsimit, Drejtor i Përgjithshëm po i asaj Ministrie, Shef i Fetva-minit pranë Këshillit të Lartë të Sheriatit në Shqipëri, pedagog në Medresenë e Lartë të Tiranës etj.
Gjatë jetës së tij Hafiz Ali Korça bashkëpunoi me një varg figurash që luajtën rol të rëndësishëm në historinë e kohës së re të Shqipërisë, siç janë : Kristo Luarasi, Jusuf Turabi Kërçova, Pandeli Sotiri, Gjergj Fishta, Luigj Gurakuqi, Mati Logoreci, Sali Nivica etj.
Jeta e tij është një shembull i përsosur i atdhetarit të devotshëm, që nuk ndan fjalën nga veprat e poetit që fton bashkëpunëtorët të punojnë për mëmëdheun, të mos e braktisin.

----------


## INDRITI

Si ay ta duam iman’ e vatanë  

Për udhë rrefenjës mjaft kemi Kur’anë.  

Po mbajtmë Kur’anë, mbajtmë lumtërinë,  

Me të munt ta mbajme din’ e kombësinë

ps._ Pra ne kete rast PAtrioti dhe teologu Hafiz Ali korca do tju tregoje tere muslimaneve te shqiperise se duhet ta duam atdheun tone ashtu sic e donte edhe njeriu shembull per ne Profei Muhamed as._

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

Hafiz *Ali Korça*




> *Një gykim mbi kurbanin* 
> 
> Në shapitrën e krijimit¹ 
> thotë pun'e Ibrahimit: 
> Ti dashurin e rrëfeve, 
> birn' e vetëm s'e kurseve, 
> si yjet e si kum deti,
> do t'i shtohet zur-rijeti. 
> 
> ...





*Kur'an : " Inna 'L-Laha Ya'Muru Bi'l-'AdL Wa'L Ihsan "* 


...

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

Hafiz *Ali Korça*(1874 -1957)

Lindi në *Korçë*, më 1874 dhe ndërroi jetë në *Kavajë* ,
më 1957.
- Mësues në *Mësonjëtoren e Parë Shqipe të Korçës*
- Pjesëmarrës në *Kongresin e Dibrës*
- *Këshilltar dhe Drejtor i Përgjithshëm* në Qeverinë e përkohshme të *Vlorës* të kryesuar nga Ismalil Qemali(1914)
- Pjesëmarrës në *Komisia Letrare Shqipe në Shkodër(1916-1918)*
- *Drejtor i Arsimit *   për Durrësin, Elbasanin, Dibrën, Matin dhe Pogradecin(1916)
- *etj.*

Një listë e shkurtër e disa veprave nga Hafiz *Ali Korça* :
Shtatë ëndrrat e Shqipërisë
Bolshevizma çkatërimi i njerëzimit
Elifba (abece) arabisht
Sintaksa për shkollat shqip
Psikologji
Gjylistani e Trëndafilishtja - _përkthim i veprës së_ *Saadiut*
Rubaijjati (Katrorët) - _përkthim i veprës së_ *Umer Khajamit* 
Mevludi a jet e pastër e Pejgamberit
Mevludi I, 
Kurani i madhnueshem e thelbi i tij 
Ora e Shkodrës
Historia e shenjtë dhe të katër Halifetë
Mevludi 
Myslimanija
Mevludi dhe cilësitë e shenjta të Pejgamberit (A.S.)
Tefsiri i Hazreti Kuranit
Histori e Shenjtë
Fetë e para
Filozofi e vjetër
Filozofi mbi besimet myslimane
Ilmibal i gjatë
Kujtimet e burgut
Fjalët e arta nga gjuhët e zjarrta e nga mendjet e larta
Vjershërimi
Logjika  
*etj.*

----------

